# Long petioles, short leaves



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure... maybe a _Cryptocoryne_?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Aponogeton_. Hard to say which one though.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, that would have been my third guess 

What gives it away as an _Apon._ (without seeing a flower spike or bulb)? This genus is unfamiliar to me so I'm trying to pick up pointers.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The long, thin petiole; the veination; the obtuse, or rounded leaf tip (though not all of them are that way); the color and the delicateness of the leaf give it away.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cavan rocks!


----------

